# How to Find out where a moved post has gone



## brankatz (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been watching a posting that all of the sudden disappeared the I can see the original question headline but all of the postings are gone and it idicates it has been moved but does not indicate to where.  How can I find where the post was moved to it does not indicate it was deleted and there were over 20 responses in post.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 22, 2010)

Just click on the old link and it will take you to the new thread.  At that point, look up top to see where the thread is now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

And now, to add to the irony ...

Since this post deals with a question about the TUG BBS, I'm moving it to the *About TUG BBS* forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe the thread you are referring to was moved to the Sightings Board, because someone posted sightings in the thread.  You have to be a member and logged into TUG to access the Sightings Board.  (You are already a member, but you may not have been logged in when you tried to access it.)


----------

